# Hi everyone



## RacecityUSA (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all:

I am a total noob both here and to any martial arts. 61 years old in reasonably good shape, especially for someone my age. I currently weight train and ride road bicycle along with some other sport specific training. I have recently started doing some Muay Thai inspired conditioning training to guided videos and had my second live Muay Thai gym session with an instructor last night.

I am not really sure where I will end up but Krav Maga seems like a natural direction for me, providing I can find a good Krav gym in my area.

I just signed up to this forum and have not had the chance to read any tagged posts and information yet and will get to them as I continue to walk this journey.

I appreciate any guidance y'all can provide.

Thank you.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome to the site! I hope you can find what you are looking for, don't limit yourself to one style when searching-you never know what you might like.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 6, 2019)

Xue Sheng, I have been reading a few posts and see that you looked into Krav Maga.  I am interested to know your experience with KM and your recommendations.  I am still searching for a reputable school in my area (Charlotte NC), and welcome any guidance and input.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome! Glad to have you aboard. Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 6, 2019)

@gpseymour do you live by Charlotte? 


RacecityUSA said:


> Xue Sheng, I have been reading a few posts and see that you looked into Krav Maga.  I am interested to know your experience with KM and your recommendations.  I am still searching for a reputable school in my area (Charlotte NC), and welcome any guidance and input.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 7, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> @gpseymour do you live by Charlotte?


About 2 hours away.

@RacecityUSA - I'd love to catch up with you sometime when I'm in the area (my mom lives in Indian Trail). I'm not real familiar with the schools in the area, but have some contacts who are better informed. If you have a school you'd like to look into, drop me a line. Which part of Charlotte are you in (you'll want something convenient to work and/or home)?


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 13, 2019)

Welcome to mt


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 19, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> About 2 hours away.
> 
> @RacecityUSA - I'd love to catch up with you sometime when I'm in the area (my mom lives in Indian Trail). I'm not real familiar with the schools in the area, but have some contacts who are better informed. If you have a school you'd like to look into, drop me a line. Which part of Charlotte are you in (you'll want something convenient to work and/or home)?



GPSeymour.  Thanks for your reply. Sorry for the delay as I was traveling for work.  I am in Mooresville and considering Warrior Krav Maga in Huntersville.  That appears to be the only Krav place around that does not look like a McDojo.  Let me know when you are around this area.  Would welcome the opportunity to connect with you.  If you can email me that would be great or  can PM you my cell.  Thanks


----------



## Martial D (Aug 19, 2019)

RacecityUSA said:


> GPSeymour.  Thanks for your reply. Sorry for the delay as I was traveling for work.  I am in Mooresville and considering Warrior Krav Maga in Huntersville.  That appears to be the only Krav place around that does not look like a McDojo.  Let me know when you are around this area.  Would welcome the opportunity to connect with you.  If you can email me that would be great or  can PM you my cell.  Thanks



Krav is a great choice if you don't care about realism at all. I hear they do some fun activities.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Krav is a great choice if you don't care about realism at all. I hear they do some fun activities.


How long did you train in Krav Maga?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Krav is a great choice if you don't care about realism at all. I hear they do some fun activities.


That can vary wildly by school. And even by activity.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 20, 2019)

RacecityUSA said:


> GPSeymour.  Thanks for your reply. Sorry for the delay as I was traveling for work.  I am in Mooresville and considering Warrior Krav Maga in Huntersville.  That appears to be the only Krav place around that does not look like a McDojo.  Let me know when you are around this area.  Would welcome the opportunity to connect with you.  If you can email me that would be great or  can PM you my cell.  Thanks


PM me your contact info. It looks like I'm going to pick up a client project in Salisbury, so will probably be in the Charlotte area a bit in September/October. I'll reach out to some folks and see if anyone is familiar with that school.

In any case, of course, you'll want to visit the school and watch some classes, then a trial class or two.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> How long did you train in Krav Maga?


I haven't.why would that matter? I don't need to do it myself to recognise the fact krav doesn't produce skilled fighters. This isn't a secret. 

I also don't need to push a shopping cart around for a day to realize it isn't a car.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> That can vary wildly by school. And even by activity.


Ok. Name me one professional fighter that uses krav maga to get the job done. Or does it only work in 'da streetzzzz'?


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> I haven't.why would that matter? I don't need to do it myself to recognise the fact krav doesn't produce skilled fighters. This isn't a secret.
> 
> I also don't need to push a shopping cart around for a day to realize it isn't a car.



It matters because you have not trained in it, in your opinion it is not a good art.in reality you are only guessing, or relaying a decision you came to, with no informed authority.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Ok. Name me one professional fighter that uses krav maga to get the job done. Or does it only work in 'da streetzzzz'?


Bas rutten is a big advocate of Krav Maga and qualified instructor. And yes because the philosophy of Krav Maga is defend an attack and escape. If you can escape run, if you can't then get separation and then run. If you can't then hit the groin, gouge the eyes anything that works. There is nothing in Mma or any of that that isn't in Krav Maga. Krav Maga has all the punches in boxing, all the kicks and knees of Muay Thai and it has takedowns, takedown defences, ground escapes and submissions and submission defences.

You really are making yourself look like a YouTube warrior more and more


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

RacecityUSA said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I am a total noob both here and to any martial arts. 61 years old in reasonably good shape, especially for someone my age. I currently weight train and ride road bicycle along with some other sport specific training. I have recently started doing some Muay Thai inspired conditioning training to guided videos and had my second live Muay Thai gym session with an instructor last night.
> 
> ...


Ignore the guy with 0 experience. No Krav Maga is not going to make you a UFC champion but it will teach you how to defend yourself. Im a former boxer, kickboxer, Muay Thai fighter and Mma fighter and train in bjj and Krav Maga has taught me a billion times more about self defence than any of those. Anyone of any age can apply the skills and teaches you a huge range of defences against punches, kicks, chokes, knife attacks, gun threats, ground defence, attacks from behind, attacks from the side and attacks from multiple people. 

Of course there's some bad schools but Find a good one you'll be training hard. My club I train is just as intense as any fight gym and spars regularly on the feet and on the ground and against multiple people.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Bas rutten is a big advocate of Krav Maga and qualified instructor. And yes because the philosophy of Krav Maga is defend an attack and escape. If you can escape run, if you can't then get separation and then run. If you can't then hit the groin, gouge the eyes anything that works. There is nothing in Mma or any of that that isn't in Krav Maga. Krav Maga has all the punches in boxing, all the kicks and knees of Muay Thai and it has takedowns, takedown defences, ground escapes and submissions and submission defences.
> 
> You really are making yourself look like a YouTube warrior more and more


Yes, I recognize BS and require actual evidence to arrive at conclusions, so I must be a 'youtube warrior' (even though I don't have a YouTube)

Wouldn't a YouTube warrior be someone that name calls instead of focussing on the actual topic, as per your mo?


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

A couple of other names that trained in Krav, Wanderei Silva, Fedor Emelianenko, Cody Garb rant,  mark hunt, mirko cro cop, Jon Jones all good fighters.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> It matters because you have not trained in it, in your opinion it is not a good art.in reality you are only guessing, or relaying a decision you came to, with no informed authority.


So you are saying it is impossible to accurately assess anything you don't participate in?

Really?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> A couple of other names that trained in Krav, Wanderei Silva, Fedor Emelianenko, Cody Garb rant,  mark hunt, mirko cro cop, Jon Jones all good fighters.


There's also a female UFC fighter who trains in it to can't remember her name now but yeah absolutely a number of fighters who do


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> So you are saying it is impossible to accurately assess anything you don't participate in?
> 
> Really?


I am saying you have your opinion, with no experience,  to back up your opinion.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> I am saying you have your opinion, with no experience,  to back up your opinion.


That's not true at all. I have loads of experience in and around the fight game. 

Not that that even matters. There is such a thing as objective performance based results/evidence that anyone can examine..and the results are fairly clear to anyone without an agenda.


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> It matters because you have not trained in it, in your opinion it is not a good art.in reality you are only guessing, or relaying a decision you came to, with no informed authority.



I'm struggling to pick a side in this, the truth is someone who has trained it is " only guessing" unless they have found an objective way of testing it, which would only be in open competition against other skilled fighters an6 other is at best a subjective assessment if not just out and out guessing


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> That's not true at all. I have loads of experience in and around the fight game.
> 
> Not that that even matters. There is such a thing as objective performance based results/evidence that anyone can examine..and the results are fairly clear to anyone without an agenda.



My point was you have no experience in training Krav, you opinion is only assumption , look at any Krav Maga website, it is a mix of boxing, judo and other arts, are you suggesting these arts are no good for the fight game? I am pretty sure your answer will be that they are legit in the fight game.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

jobo said:


> I'm struggling to pick a side in this, the truth is someone who has trained it is " only guessing" unless they have found an objective way of testing it, which would only be in open competition against other skilled fighters an6 other is at best a subjective assessment if not just out and out guessing


Ok let's take Fedor Emelianenko s professional fight record, just to point out his style is Sambo/Krav. 45 fights, 38 wins, 14 by KO, 15 by submission does this sound like a poor mma fighter.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> My point was you have no experience in training Krav, you opinion is only assumption , look at any Krav Maga website, it is a mix of boxing, judo and other arts, are you suggesting these arts are no good for the fight game? I am pretty sure your answer will be that they are legit in the fight game.


That is literally what it is. It's Mma basically but without the rules. Some Krav classes are basically boxing classes where you hit the focus mits with jab cross hooks and uppercuts and a few other strikes thrown in. Some are pure grappling and ground and pound based. Some are full sparring class. As I've said there's nothing in Mma that's not in Krav Maga


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

Jon jones, 27 fights 25 wins 1 NO contest 1 loss,  trains Krav, good fighter for ufc?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Martial D said:


> That's not true at all. I have loads of experience in and around the fight game.
> 
> Not that that even matters. There is such a thing as objective performance based results/evidence that anyone can examine..and the results are fairly clear to anyone without an agenda.


Such as?


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 20, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> PM me your contact info. It looks like I'm going to pick up a client project in Salisbury, so will probably be in the Charlotte area a bit in September/October. I'll reach out to some folks and see if anyone is familiar with that school.
> 
> In any case, of course, you'll want to visit the school and watch some classes, then a trial class or two.


Thank you GP.  I will PM you as soon as I find that on the site


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 20, 2019)

Well I was going to make a (probably smart a$$) reply to Martial D's original condescending and sanctimonious comment but I see y'all have my back.  Thanks team


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Ok let's take Fedor Emelianenko s professional fight record, just to point out his style is Sambo/Krav. 45 fights, 38 wins, 14 by KO, 15 by submission does this sound like a poor mma fighter.


but then you dont know how much is the style and how much is the guy or if he would be more successful or less if he had another base. the fact that you can only point to him suggests that he is the exception to the norm and it's his innate ability that are the main factor.

how does an average guy ma ke an objective assessment of km use to him, if he isn't going to climb into a ring ?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

jobo said:


> but then you dont know how much is the style and how much is the guy or if he would be more successful or less if he had another base. the fact that you can only point to him suggests that he is the exception to the norm and it's his innate ability that are the main factor


He literally just listed a large number of fighters who use it...and you can say the same thing about any style


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

RacecityUSA said:


> Well I was going to make a (probably smart a$$) reply to Martial D's original condescending and sanctimonious comment but I see y'all have my back.  Thanks team


Yeah don't worry about that nonsense. If you want to train Krav Maga then train it. I have about 3 years experience in it now and I know it's legit and will help you defend yourself and get fit.


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 20, 2019)

RacecityUSA said:


> Thank you GP.  I will PM you as soon as I find that on the site


I sent you a message in the conversation starter section.  Thx


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 20, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah don't worry about that nonsense. If you want to train Krav Maga then train it. I have about 3 years experience in it now and I know it's legit and will help you defend yourself and get fit.



Thanks Headhunter.  I appreciate any advice you can provide on finding a good school.


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> He literally just listed a large number of fighters who use it...and you can say the same thing about any style





Gweilo said:


> Jon jones, 27 fights 25 wins 1 NO contest 1 loss,  trains Krav, good fighter for ufc?


well yes, all that's saying is if you take steroids it can work


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

jobo said:


> well yes, all that's saying is if you take steroids it can work



See now you are just being silly, it's like me saying, because you are knocking on a bit in age, and being able to run 100 metres in 14. Somthing seconds, you must be on steroids man.


----------



## jobo (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> See now you are just being silly, it's like me saying, because you are knocking on a bit in age, and being able to run 100 metres in 14. Somthing seconds, you must be on steroids man.


I though Jon Jones ped us3 wasnt at all indispute ?


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 20, 2019)

So art bashing is allowed?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

You guys are hilarious. Fedor and Bas Ruten are Krav guys? Ok then. As is everyone that's ever taken a class in it apperantly.



Look. If you guys are believers, have at it. Maybe it's the best 'self defense' system of all time. Nobody seems to be able to nail down what self defense is, so who even knows.

But as a straight up fighting system, the results just aren't there.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 20, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> My point was you have no experience in training Krav, you opinion is only assumption , look at any Krav Maga website, it is a mix of boxing, judo and other arts, are you suggesting these arts are no good for the fight game? I am pretty sure your answer will be that they are legit in the fight game.


Well, I have WORKED with many krav guys.

When I work with, say a skilled boxer or judo guy or karate guy, I'm generally impressed at a specific skillset and learn something new, or refine something old. I've never seen that from a krav guy.

Almost every krav guy I've worked with has been a sloppy spaz. They seem to emphasize volume over quality. Maybe not all krav is like that, but maybe it is.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 20, 2019)

Arhh,,  ain't that sweet, tag teaming, you guys should get a room, you can hold hands and talk crap together.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 20, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> So art bashing is allowed?


Apparently so...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 24, 2019)

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

It's not often that staff has to intervene in an introduction thread. But here we are.
Stop the squabbling and sniping, return to the original topic, and keep it polite, professional, and friendly.
Continuing to snipe at one another will result in thread closure, warnings being issued, and accounts being suspended or closed.

Thank you.
Mark A. Cochran
@Dirty Dog 
MartialTalk Senior Moderator


----------



## Eric Damon Rapier (Aug 30, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Tall


----------



## RacecityUSA (Sep 4, 2019)

Eric Damon Rapier said:


> Welcome to Martial Tall





Dirty Dog said:


> ATTENTION ALL USERS:
> 
> It's not often that staff has to intervene in an introduction thread. But here we are.
> Stop the squabbling and sniping, return to the original topic, and keep it polite, professional, and friendly.
> ...


Well geez dudes.  I apologize for starting a thread that would end up being controversial.  I just want to train.  I will figure out how to find my own way I guess.


----------



## Eric Damon Rapier (Sep 4, 2019)

I just realized that I put tall instead of arts.....apologies if I started something


----------



## snake_monkey (Sep 13, 2019)

Welcome!

I recently took an intro class with Muay Thai Coach and I enjoyed it for the most part. I am a Wing Chun practitioner so it was for sure something different.

I liked getting in synch with the coach. I also enjoyed getting some tips on those powerful Muay Thai strikes.

If you enjoy it and it’s convenient then I would recommend trying out a few more Muay Thai classes. As for Krav Maga definitely stick to recommendations. 

There are many systems to choose from but I would like to mention that a few of the Chinese systems have a better outlook for fitness in old age than other systems. If you would like suggestions on any of these I can try to provide some.

Enjoy!


----------

